# another work in progress



## DLeeG

It has been awhile. Here's what I just started.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Michael Graves

I love how you form your drawings in layers...i see that you draw around your figures which is excellent technique


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Mr Graves. Drawing from left to right no longer works for me.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

Sometimes I have to go backwards.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

lovely form and proportion, dleeg. excellent!


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Jeff. I'm not satisfied with the likeness. I used the side of the paper that had the heavy grain. I'm going start drawing on the smoother side again.


----------



## Michael Graves

This is awesome! Who are the subjects DLeeG?


----------



## DLeeG

Michael Graves said:


> This is awesome! Who are the subjects DLeeG?


They are my daughter and son. They were in a plane ride at the fair.


----------



## Michael Graves

Oh ok...I thought they looked familiar. I remember them from some of your past work. Great stuff!


----------

